# >> Samsung UE32C6000, 6700 Erfahrungen <<



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo 

Ich habe vor mir einen neuen Fernseher zu kaufen, nämlich den Samsung UE32C6700 (Samsung UE 32 C 6700 80 cm LED-Backlight-Fernseher: Amazon.de: Elektronik)

Der Fernseher verfügt ja über einen DVB-T, DVB-C und einen DVB-S2 Tuner und er hat einen CI+ Slot.

Kann ich damit HD bzw. HD+ Programme empfangen oder brauche ich da noch einen neuen HD-Receiver?

Ich komme aus Österreich und empfange zurzeit digitales Fernsehen über Satellit.

Danke


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: >>SamsungUE32C6700 Hilfe<<*

Zitat von Amazon.de



> HDTV-Dual Tuner:
> Erleben Sie einzigartige Technologie ohne zusätzliche Extra-Box. Denn bei Samsung sind die Tuner für den Empfang von digitalem Fernsehen bereits integriert. DVB bedeutet „Digital Video Broadcasting“ und steht für den Standard der digitalen Übertragung von Videosignalen. Hierbei unterscheidet man zwischen den verschiedenen Sendearten: DVB-S für Satellitenübertragung, DVB-C für die Übertragung durch das Kabelnetz und DVB-T für terrestrische Übertragung. Analoge Sendungen werden nach und nach abgeschaltet, so dass in ferner Zukunft nur noch digitales Fernsehen möglich sein wird. Samsung setzt auf Digitalisierung und hat daher alle Fernseher mit einem digitalen Empfangsteil ausgerüstet, das sowohl für terrestrisches als auch für Kabelfernsehen geeignet ist. Dabei unterstützen die Tuner natürlich auch den Empfang von HDTV (H.264/MPEG4).


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: >> Samsung UE32C6700 Fragen <<*

Hat irgendjemand schon Erfahrung mit diesem Fernseher??


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: >> Samsung UE32C6700 Fragen <<*

Leider nein...

Ich habs auf die Samsung LED 9000er-Serie abgesehen.... 


Aber die Bewertungen in Amazon sind positiv...


----------



## dome793 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: >> Samsung UE32C6700 Fragen <<*

Die 9er Serie ist das schon 3D??

Ja die Bewertungen auf Amazon habe ich schon gelesen die sind eh sehr positiv


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: >> Samsung UE32C6700 Fragen <<*

Jep, die 9er is 3D...


----------



## ThugAngel87 (5. August 2010)

ja ich, steht in meinem Zimmer


----------



## sentinel1 (6. August 2010)

Ich durfte dieses Gerät in 40 Zoll aufstellen und anschließen, es ist so ziemlich alles stimmig.

Die HDTV - Sender, zumindestens ARD HD (interner DVB-S2 - Tuner) haben eine hauchdünn unregelmäßige Wiedergabegeschwindigkeit und zuppeln etwas, dies kann aber auch am alten LNB oder an dem Rohmaterial liegen, es war vermutlich nur hochgerechnet und nachbearbeitet.

Die Demo auf 1 extra HD sieht im Vergleich dazu viel besser aus.

Die Wiedergabe von .mkv ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und ich bin sonst wirklich ein Mäkelfritze.

Was die LS angeht, bei moderater Lautstärke: klare Sprache und voll ausreichend, den Verstärker kann man fast immer auslassen. 

EPG ist TOP, (SAMSUNG-)Internet ist ne nette Spielerei und enthält leider keinen echten Browser, sondern lediglich die paar vorgegebenen Apps und selbst diese sind widerum zensiert/beschnitten (Youtube = keine Musikvideos, nur Remakes), im Endeffekt nutzlos.

Als Fernseher aber TOP!
Die Werkswerte (Farbe/Kontrast/Helligkeit/Bildverbesserung) sind übertrieben hoch/werbewirksam eingestellt, hier möchte man mal zeigen: was man kann, es sei SAMSUNG gegönnt.
Um Augenkrebs vorzubeugen muss hier nachgebessert werden, ggf. auch Audio.

Nachtrag: Dieses Zuppeln konnte ich auch auf einem Technisat HD Vision 40 bei Sky beobachten, es tritt vorwiegend bei mehreren unabhängig voneinander bewegten Objekten auf, es hat den Anschein eines Puffers und wenn dieser überlastet ist gibt es Framedrops.
Es könnte sich hierbei auch sehr gut um ein Limit der Datenrate handeln, zu Gunsten einer geringen und günstigen Bandbreite, sprich:

Der Fernsehr selbst ist unschuldig und HDTV gewissermaßen eine Werbelüge.

Fazit: Schärfer ja (Standbilder), besser (für mich, verwöhnter Technikfan) NEIN. 

Manches wirkt sogar zu scharf, ähnlich einer überschminkten Barbypuppe.
SD kommt (bis auf älteres Material) auf nem LED-LCD auch sehr gut rüber.


----------

